# Usb ID Bands-Any Paramedics Out There?



## Hyslop (6 Nov 2014)

I was having a look at these recently,thinking that one might be of use when it occurred to me,just how often do paramedics/A&E come across them in live situations?Are they in fact as useful as they may seem?So,in an effort to find out,I rang my local service.Wrong move,Im no wiser Im afraid,nor indeed were they,though it must be said that having been passed through most of the system and ending seemingly with Betty on reception in a garage,I never spoke to a Paramedic.Under no circumstances would I go up to someone in a live situation and start asking damnfool questions,and Im loth to bother someone in a more relaxed situation when theyre off duty.So,if youre out there Im bothering you!Any use or not?Any advice on relevant info.Do many trusts use this form of info retrieval(Cumbria-N West being my area).


----------



## ScotiaLass (6 Nov 2014)

I'm not a Paramedic but from personal point of view I would not put my details on a USB. 
I use a sticker on my helmet which lists my name, ICE number, my allergies and medical conditions.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

Dog Tag for me with all the relevant information. Instant access and instantly readable. 

USB I can imagine would be too much of a faff.


----------



## the_mikey (6 Nov 2014)

I'm not a paramedic but I have worked for Warwickshire NHS trust and their IT policy actively prevents any use of USB sticks (or any unauthorised device) for security reasons. I believe other NHS trusts have similar policies.

I would stick to using a wrist band or dog tag.


----------



## Ern1e (6 Nov 2014)

All I have are a pair of the old fashioned "dog tags" which have name d.o.b. and a phone number plus my hospital number,which so I am told should be enough info for ambulance/a&e staff to be able to find out just who they have if I was unable to talk. I would not like to entrust any info like that to a device such as you mention @Hyslop


----------



## Hyslop (6 Nov 2014)

Thanks,I wondered about that as an option but wondered if they removed a helmet in the event of a crash.It would be back up anyway,I have basic info on a card kept in a pocket(dont let on,but its an Assos card-posh eh).


----------



## ScotiaLass (6 Nov 2014)

I use one like this...


----------



## young Ed (6 Nov 2014)

to all of those with dog tags, do you were them round your neck whilst riding and general everyday living? i have been thinking of getting a pair for a while but think a ball chain would be uncomfortable often? maybe i should try some leather thong (thin leather strip) as i'm a leather worker and i have a leather working mate who does lots of braiding so has miles of thong lying about, or some paracord?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> to all of those with dog tags, do you were them round your neck whilst riding and general everyday living? i have been thinking of getting a pair for a while but think a ball chain would be uncomfortable often? maybe i should try some leather thong (thin leather strip) as i'm a leather worker and i have a leather working mate who does lots of braiding so has miles of thong lying about, or some paracord?
> Cheers Ed




Only when cycling and don't notice I'm even wearing it.


----------



## young Ed (6 Nov 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I use one like this...
> 
> View attachment 61049


can we have a link to see exactly what it is?
Cheers Ed


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

User3094 said:


> Gosh is cycling dangerous then?




Nope


----------



## ScotiaLass (6 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> can we have a link to see exactly what it is?
> Cheers Ed


http://www.thesafetysupplycompany.c...gclid=CIeZ-pvl5sECFXDHtAodNW8AKw#.VFvWWofWOv8


----------



## ScotiaLass (6 Nov 2014)

User3094 said:


> Gosh is cycling dangerous then?


No.
But I do have allergies to drugs, which if administered, would not have a good outcome for me!


----------



## Hyslop (6 Nov 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I use one like this...
> 
> View attachment 61049


Ah,now thats more like it,many thanks for that,more my sort of thing I suspect!Thanks to you all thus far for your responses.Ian,quite right about the faff,particularly with me at one end of the process!Ern1e and themikey,thanks also,you underline the initial negatives that went through my mind.


----------



## martinireland (6 Nov 2014)

I use a wrist id band.... wear it all the time. Was i think about 30 euros delivered. Its silacone band with metal id tag and clasp.I also have an id app on phone as sn extra but think now it may never be read !


----------



## srw (6 Nov 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> No.
> But I do have allergies to drugs, which if administered, would not have a good outcome for me!


I, perhaps naively, assume that hospitals know about this sort of thing and have the protocols in place to check for allergies - and if you react badly, to keep you alive and as undamaged as possible.


----------



## ScotiaLass (6 Nov 2014)

srw said:


> I, perhaps naively, assume that hospitals know about this sort of thing and have the protocols in place to check for allergies - and if you react badly, to keep you alive and as undamaged as possible.


My allergies would be on my medical records but Paramedics may not immediately have access to this info, and in an emergency situation may administer (commonly used) drugs before they can check.


----------



## srw (6 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> to all of those with dog tags, do you were them round your neck whilst riding and general everyday living? i have been thinking of getting a pair for a while but think a ball chain would be uncomfortable often? maybe i should try some leather thong (thin leather strip) as i'm a leather worker and i have a leather working mate who does lots of braiding so has miles of thong lying about, or some paracord?
> Cheers Ed


As someone who works on a farm you're far more at risk while doing that than while you're cycling. About 50 workers a year are killed on farms, out of a considerably smaller population than give risk to the 100 or so a year who are killed while cycling.

A long time ago I was at the end of the chain for doing the sums to assess the losses from a large farm insurance scheme. The individual and collective stories the numbers told were horrible.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Nov 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I'm not a paramedic but I have worked for Warwickshire NHS trust and their IT policy actively prevents any use of USB sticks (or any unauthorised device) for security reasons. I believe other NHS trusts have similar policies.


 Yes. Almost all large organisations have the same policy.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Nov 2014)

Indeed, I doubt any NHS service would plug an unknown usb device in to their computer system and certainly in my experience it would breach IT policy in any organisation I have worked. Personally I keep my vital information in my wallet with my organ donor card and my Costa club card!


----------



## IncoherentJeff (6 Nov 2014)

Looked into the USB ID sticks but I thought health services are unlikely to plug them in during emergency work. More helpful once you're stable if you've no other ID on you. Even then there will be IT policies safe guarding from virus's etc. A USB could also smash if impacted.

Opted for one like ScotiaLass linked but I've not used it yet.
Think I might go for dog tags with my name, blood group, allergies and ICE contact details, regularly a solo cyclist/motorcyclist if I'm not conscious to tell them they'd never know.


----------



## Colin S (6 Nov 2014)

I use this.

You can use it to list any details and can phone next of kin contacts directly from the front screen
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.winknudge.rideid&hl=en_GB
or https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/ride-id/id548626479?mt=8

Free and very useful

C


----------



## IncoherentJeff (6 Nov 2014)

srw said:


> As someone who works on a farm you're far more at risk while doing that than while you're cycling. About 50 workers a year are killed on farms, out of a considerably smaller population than give risk to the 100 or so a year who are killed while cycling.


Yep I lived with a couple of physio students a few years back, some of the injuries they described from farm work are horrific. But your employer/someone nearby should have your details on record such as allergies.
Cycling you're more likely to be in an incident where people don't know your details, unless you always cycle with friends/a club.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

IncoherentJeff said:


> Looked into the USB ID sticks but I thought health services are unlikely to plug them in during emergency work. More helpful once you're stable if you've no other ID on you. Even then there will be IT policies safe guarding from virus's etc. A USB could also smash if impacted.
> 
> Opted for one like ScotiaLass linked but I've not used it yet.
> Think I might go for dog tags with my name, blood group, allergies and ICE contact details, regularly a solo cyclist/motorcyclist if I'm not conscious to tell them they'd never know.




Forget Blood Group, not needed... Paramedics and docs take no notice of it... they would always do a cross match first.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Forget Blood Group, not needed... Paramedics and docs take no notice of it... they would always do a cross match first.



Not quite true Ian. Blood grouping takes time - so in emergencies where someone has catastrophic blood loss they use O - blood as this can be given to anybody irrespective of what their blood group is. All acute hospitals have a blood bank with a ready supply of O- on hand, and that's why the National Blood Transfusion Service often appeal specifically for O- donors.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

mrandmrspoves said:


> Not quite true Ian. Blood grouping takes time - so in emergencies where someone has catastrophic blood loss they use O - blood as this can be given to anybody irrespective of what their blood group is. All acute hospitals have a blood bank with a ready supply of O- on hand, and that's why the National Blood Transfusion Service often appeal specifically O- donors.




Thanks for the clarification - though I am correct about them not taking notice of whats written on tags. (as told to me by a paramedic)


----------



## IncoherentJeff (6 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Forget Blood Group, not needed... Paramedics and docs take no notice of it... they would always do a cross match first.


Maybe but if it saves the universal donor blood, type O (I think, can't remember if it's +/-ve) for someone who needs it more than me, as they would know im A+, it'd be worth it. I don't imagine an extra line of text will cost too much for engraving. Whether they would trust my dogtag and test it like you say I don't know.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Nov 2014)

IncoherentJeff said:


> Maybe but if it saves the universal donor blood, type O (I think, can't remember if it's +/-ve) for someone who needs it more than me, as they would know im A+, it'd be worth it. I don't imagine an extra line of text will cost too much for engraving. Whether they would trust my dogtag and test it like you say I don't know.



O neg = Universal Donor 
AB Pos = Universal recipient

But as Ian correctly states, in an emergency if you need blood, medics will not use information that you are carrying with you. They will cross match if there is time to do so and otherwise they will use O neg.


----------



## Berties (6 Nov 2014)

i have worn a onelife id band for a few years, basic details on the slide and a qr details for full medical history using the unique personal code on the rear of slide
https://www.onelifeid.com


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2014)

srw said:


> I, perhaps naively, assume that hospitals know about this sort of thing and have the protocols in place to check for allergies - and if you react badly, to keep you alive and as undamaged as possible.


In a busy A&E, I can say that the checks are not always made. I've ended up on the floor due to a severe reaction to a local anesthetic.


See  Reaction


----------



## IncoherentJeff (6 Nov 2014)

Ok that's helpful to know thanks @ianrauk and @mrandmrspoves


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2014)

Colin S said:


> I use this.
> 
> You can use it to list any details and can phone next of kin contacts directly from the front screen
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.winknudge.rideid&hl=en_GB
> ...


Along similar lines 
*ICE*- on android phones go to 'Settings' - 'Security' , then 'owner info' . Add ICE number and name and it will scroll across your locked screen.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Nov 2014)

Technology has its place, but in ID for Paramedics it is not appropriate

IF the fragile device remains intact
IF the device remains with the individual
IF you have the technology to read the data, 
IF the data is not passworded or protected
IF there is time to search for such a device

A simple ID band or medical necklace has none of these issues


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Nov 2014)

They wouldn't work on any hospital system as previously stated. I am a clinical data manager at the Bristol heart institute and not a single computer in our trust would regongnise the USB stick so rendering in useless.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> They wouldn't work on any hospital system as previously stated. I am a clinical data manager at the Bristol heart institute and not a single computer in our trust would regongnise the USB stick so rendering in useless.


How would that work with a hospital issued one?


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> How would that work with a hospital issued one?


All USB sticks are issued pre loaded with encryption software and require a password when pushed into a USB port. Then they can be accessed


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> All USB sticks are issued pre loaded with encryption software and require a password when pushed into a USB port. Then they can be accessed


Asked only because I was at one stage "visiting" various local A&E's, not always able to give an answer and that was one solution offered.


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Nov 2014)

I would be pretty sure every trust will use a similar process and every trust will use a piece of software as chosen my their IT management team. It would surprise me if their was a common standard across any trusts as it has differed at every trust I have worked at.


----------



## the_mikey (7 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> They wouldn't work on any hospital system as previously stated. I am a clinical data manager at the Bristol heart institute and not a single computer in our trust would regongnise the USB stick so rendering in useless.




This was my experience at Warwickshire.


----------



## the_mikey (7 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> How would that work with a hospital issued one?



Hospital USB sticks will be encrypted and password protected and the computer registry will be configured only to recognise this or other pre-authorised devices.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Nov 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Hospital USB sticks will be encrypted and password protected and the computer registry will be configured only to recognise this or other pre-authorised devices.



Absoultely

I have staff who require to copy images (fully anonymised) for use in presentations, audits, or student portfolio / case studies

They all use specifically logged data sticks that are passworded

They also make sure they know that password as three erroneous attempts wipes the stick!


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I would be pretty sure every trust will use a similar process and every trust will use a piece of software as chosen my their IT management team. It would surprise me if their was a common standard across any trusts as it has differed at every trust I have worked at.



Yes and no..... It depends on the system

The software we have is built into the stick, so it can be used on any computer (at home / education centre etc) however there is an additional level where the sticks themselves have to be recognised bythe network prior to activating on a Trust computer

Basically there would have to be a standalone, non-networked and single use terminal or laptop for this to work


----------



## User33236 (7 Nov 2014)

My trust locked down the ports on all its PCs (including USB) a few years ago. 

Due to the nature of the work we do (one of those 'unknown' non-patient facing departments) we had to work very closely with our IT department in ensuring the large volume of connected devices would still function. In the end we got exemption from the lock how in exchange for allowing port monitoring software to be installed.

We are the exception rather than the rule but, even though we can, would still not connect an unknown device to our systems.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Dog Tag for me with all the relevant information. Instant access and instantly readable.


This is what I use.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> This is what I use.




Yup, same as mine...but in Blue of course


----------



## Sara_H (7 Nov 2014)

I just have my OH's number as my ICE on the lock screen on my mobile phone.


----------



## Sara_H (7 Nov 2014)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks for the clarification - though I am correct about them not taking notice of whats written on tags. (as told to me by a paramedic)


You're correct. We'd never give blood based on information written down or even if the patient was conscious and telling you their blood group. 
Alway take blood from patient to check before giving group specific, the risks are too great.


----------



## numbnuts (7 Nov 2014)

I have dogtags worn 24/7


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2014)

I use a medic alert sports band,they come in dog tags as well plus various other bits of jewellery. It has my allergies and relevant medical info on it (like I'm allergic to non steroidal anti inflammatory drugs such as aspirin and ibuprofen and am steroid dependant). It has a free phone number for medical staff to ring and quote my membership number. They have all the relevant details to contact my family, doctors and hospital consultants plus how to treat the less common conditions that can kill me in minutes but that general medical staff even in A&e would not normally come across. 

Thankfully the only time I use this information is when I get fed up of listing the medication I am on. The service comes with a printed card I keep in my wallet.


----------



## Colin S (7 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> Along similar lines
> *ICE*- on android phones go to 'Settings' - 'Security' , then 'owner info' . Add ICE number and name and it will scroll across your locked screen.


Mine doesn't seem to have that feature. What version is this available in?

C


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Nov 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I just have my OH's number as my ICE on the lock screen on my mobile phone.



This doeswork, but again - ignore the apps and special programmes

If you want this route, use a standard drawing or text programme and enter details.
Save as "JPG" format in your photos and make this photo your screen saver and lock screen - sorted


----------



## benb (7 Nov 2014)

Our NHS Trust would be able to read USB sticks, but not write to them unless trust-approved devices.


----------



## daibok (7 Nov 2014)

Hi 

I am the web developer at https://www.bcon.cc where we offer an ICE service using QR tags.( We also recently did a road tax disc replacement) 

When developing this idea we went to the NHS Hack day in Cardiff (this is the health service in Wales, UK), we - A&E Nurses, Doctors and other Health Care professionals - explored considered a number of scenarios, and technologies that could provide solutions. Sometimes the simplest solutions are best. Being a techie, personally would not use a USB device, as many institutions consider USB drives as well as data CDs a security risk. I'd prefer a simple and more accessible solution.

At the moment we are actively engaging with health care providers, A&E departments and ambulance services as well as charities, such as St Johns to make people more aware of what we are trying to do. as well as others like us.

You can read about what we did here, http://www.webdevbros.net/2014/02/20/cardiff-nhs-hack-day-or-weekend-and-bcon-cc/


----------



## Piemaster (7 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> to all of those with dog tags, do you were them round your neck whilst riding and general everyday living? i have been thinking of getting a pair for a while but think a ball chain would be uncomfortable often? maybe i should try some leather thong (thin leather strip) as i'm a leather worker and i have a leather working mate who does lots of braiding so has miles of thong lying about, or some paracord?
> Cheers Ed


I wear a dogtag 24/7 (including sleeping in it) with the ball chain and it doesn't bother me. Plenty available via ebay.
I wouldn't wear leather braid / paracord around my neck unless it included some sort of breakaway type clasp or weak link - I work with rotating machinery and don't really fancy being dragged into it. The ball chain clasp will probably take a good yank to break it, but I could break it. No chance of doing that with a knotted paracord.

BTW the hole in the dogtag is probably a bit small for paracord anyway.


----------



## young Ed (8 Nov 2014)

Piemaster said:


> I wear a dogtag 24/7 (including sleeping in it) with the ball chain and it doesn't bother me. Plenty available via ebay.
> I wouldn't wear leather braid / paracord around my neck unless it included some sort of breakaway type clasp or weak link - I work with rotating machinery and don't really fancy being dragged into it. The ball chain clasp will probably take a good yank to break it, but I could break it. No chance of doing that with a knotted paracord.
> 
> BTW the hole in the dogtag is probably a bit small for paracord anyway.


thanks for that!
will probably order a custom engraved dog tag soon then
i too work with rotating machinery such as lathes, pillar and hand drills and tractors missing the odd gaurd here and there  along with plenty else so now you say it paracord seems like a death wish and leather thong with a quick release type clasp that you just pull would end up accidentally being ripped of being caught on a branch or something else
Cheers Ed


----------



## Sara_H (8 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> This doeswork, but again - ignore the apps and special programmes
> 
> If you want this route, use a standard drawing or text programme and enter details.
> Save as "JPG" format in your photos and make this photo your screen saver and lock screen - sorted


Thats what I did, just edited a photo of myself with OH to add a banner with text across the photo, then in my phone settings selected it as my lock screen photo.
I did it all on my iphone using an iphone photo editing app.


----------



## young Ed (8 Nov 2014)

my concerns if using a phone to hold/display personal info is that even if you always have it on you it could run out of battery. but my main concern is that people wouldn't check your phone in the case of an emergency or accident, i have only attended one crash (car crash) in my life so far and i certainly didn't go straight for the drivers phone but i did check the driver out to see she was in a medically stable condition as far as i could see and if i would have come across a dog tag or arm band i would have taken a glance at it to see if it was of relevance. 
but if it were to be a usb armband i wasn't carrying a computer at the time and even if i was i wouldn't have bothered taking it out, booting it up and then plugging in this usb to find it doesn't work or it is just her work files or something
Cheers Ed


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> i too work with rotating machinery such as lathes, pillar and hand drills and tractors missing the odd gaurd here and there  along with plenty else so now you say it paracord seems like a death wish and leather thong with a quick release type clasp that you just pull would end up accidentally being ripped of being caught on a branch or something else


I worked in a factory pre-uni and I saw someone get his arm pulled into a giant mangle-like machine. He was cleaning its pair of glue-covered rollers by holding a wire brush against them while they rotated ... We managed to kill the power and separate the rollers before his arm got pulled off, but it was terrifying to witness! The lucky guy got away with heavy bruising and friction burns.


----------



## woohoo (8 Nov 2014)

Dog tag for me. Instant access and I'm told by a couple of ambulance guys I know that is something they look for. Mind you, they also said that they don't act on the info but do make sure that A&E get the details on arrival.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Nov 2014)

woohoo said:


> Dog tag for me. Instant access and I'm told by a couple of ambulance guys I know that is something they look for. Mind you, they also said that they don't act on the info but do make sure that A&E get the details on arrival.


When I got rushed into hospital, the paramedics asked me questions and did tests before we even drove off. When I got to A&E, the staff there asked the same questions and did the same tests. Later that evening the consultant came round and asked me the questions for a 3rd time and ordered the same tests to be done again!


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Nov 2014)

Not knocking Paramedics....

However with little equipment and no access to a lot of the experience, skill and knowledge available in the Hospital it will always be a case of a limited response to preserve the patient long enough toget them to A and E


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Not knocking Paramedics....
> 
> However with little equipment and no access to a lot of the experience, skill and knowledge available in the Hospital it will always be a case of a limited response to preserve the patient long enough toget them to A and E


And keeping some patients alive to get them to hospital could rely on reading something like a medical alert bracelet when they are allergic to the most common anti-inflamatory drugs!


----------



## ufkacbln (9 Nov 2014)

numbness said:


> I have dogtags worn 24/7




Making mad passionate love to young lady you have just met in Pub

Your dog tags romantically bashing her face, when she says.....

I thought your name was Eric and you were a Fireman...


----------



## coffeejo (9 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> my concerns if using a phone to hold/display personal info is that even if you always have it on you it could run out of battery. but my main concern is that people wouldn't check your phone in the case of an emergency or accident, i have only attended one crash (car crash) in my life so far and i certainly didn't go straight for the drivers phone but i did check the driver out to see she was in a medically stable condition as far as i could see and if i would have come across a dog tag or arm band i would have taken a glance at it to see if it was of relevance.
> but if it were to be a usb armband i wasn't carrying a computer at the time and even if i was i wouldn't have bothered taking it out, booting it up and then plugging in this usb to find it doesn't work or it is just her work files or something
> Cheers Ed


 They're not aimed at Good Samaritans but medical staff.


----------



## young Ed (9 Nov 2014)

coffeejo said:


> They're not aimed at Good Samaritans but medical staff.


not certain but i don't think paramedics carry a proper computer with usb on the ambulance and as other people have stated they wouldn't plug it in due to security issues and as for the phone i also doubt but again am not certain that most paramedics wouldn't go straight for the patients phone
Cheers Ed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Nov 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I'm not a paramedic but I have worked for Warwickshire NHS trust and their IT policy actively prevents any use of USB sticks (or any unauthorised device) for security reasons. I believe other NHS trusts have similar policies.


'Ditto' the Trust I work for; 'Mid Yorkshire' (comprising; Pinderfields General Hospital, Pontefract General Infirmary & Dewsbury District Hospital)

I'd also guess it's the same for our local Yellow Taxis (Yorkshire Ambulance Service), plus the 'Yorkshire Air Ambulance'??



Ern1e said:


> All I have are a pair of the old fashioned "dog tags" which have name d.o.b. and a phone number plus my hospital number,which so I am told should be enough info for ambulance/a&e staff to be able to find out just who they have if I was unable to talk



I have a pair of these, for when I'm out on the bike, or running (mainly when running XC/trail, or during Fell-Races. Places where I have more chance of injury)
http://www.armydogtags.co.uk/ (I have the - 2 - 'Classic Military', with silencers)
They're good quality, being very well-stamped - raised lettering
Mine were stamped with, besides my name
- Home phone
- WIfes mobile
- Parents number
- NHS number (different to a 'Hospital Number', & nationally recognised)
- 'Organ Donor'
- 'NKA' (no Known Allergies)

There is a downside, the 'ball-chains' do lose their coating after a while, & can discolour white/pale-coloured t-shirts

However, 24/7, I wear a 'SOS Talisman' necklace

http://www.sostalisman.co.uk/


----------



## Ern1e (9 Nov 2014)

I did change the "ball chain" on mine for a more neck hair friendly leather clog lace @Richard A Thackeray lol must be getting soft in my old age lol. I used the hospital number because I had that to hand when I ordered them from the same place as you have and also with the silencers.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Nov 2014)

young Ed said:


> not certain but i don't think paramedics carry a proper computer with usb on the ambulance and as other people have stated they wouldn't plug it in due to security issues and as for the phone i also doubt but again am not certain that most paramedics wouldn't go straight for the patients phone
> Cheers Ed


Ed, I know. I meant ID tags / cards in general.


----------



## Christopher (10 Nov 2014)

Great thread! I have a set of dog tags with blood group, name and NI number. As none of that is of any real use to the emergency services and I don't have any known allergies, I will destroy them when they turn up again. Oh, not being sarcastic, I did have a feeling that they weren't of any use to me (be different if had nasty allergies).


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Christopher said:


> Great thread! I have a set of dog tags with blood group, name and NI number. As none of that is of any real use to the emergency services and I don't have any known allergies, I will destroy them when they turn up again. Oh, not being sarcastic, I did have a feeling that they weren't of any use to me (be different if had nasty allergies).


If you are unconscious it may just help with ID afterwards so family members could be contacted. I for one rarely carry my wallet with me just a £10 note.


----------



## benb (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you are unconscious it may just help with ID afterwards so family members could be contacted. I for one rarely carry my wallet with me just a £10 note.



In which case if you're ever found unconscious people will assume you're the Queen!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

benb said:


> In which case if you're ever found unconscious people will assume you're the Queen!


I'm hoping they will have the sense to use my medic alert bracelet which states my medical conditions and allergies and gives medical staff the ability to get the rest of my medical details with a phone call. It does not give them my name just what they need to know to save my life and not kill me with my allergy to a common painkiller and anti-inflamatory. And as I understand I it, medical s staff are trained to look for these bracelets as are first aiders (if they remember their training). Plus the one and only time I have passed out at the side of a bridleway, no one came passed during that period!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Plus the one and only time I have passed out at the side of a bridleway, no one came passed during that period!


Scary!

I felt ill on a ride round Mull in September (I think it was probably a mild dose of food poisoning because I had a really dodgy digestive system for 2 days and then felt fine). Anyway, I couldn't face much of the food that I had with me and could barely drink either. As a result, I started collapsing every 40 minutes or so. All I could do each time was lie down at the roadside, sip a little water, nibble a square of chocolate and wait for some strength to come back.

What surprised me was the number of motorists who stopped to see if I was ok - I'm fairly sure that would not happen round here!


----------



## coffeejo (10 Nov 2014)

I put the bike down to take a photo during the summer and an elderly couple stopped their car to see if I was ok, which I thought was lovely.


----------



## Sore Thumb (10 Nov 2014)

I'm a registered HCP and I can't even use my own memory stick at work unless I put in a request to the hospitals IT department to get it encrypted.

I have also responded as a community first responder (which I had to morally stop doing) for my local ambo trust.

The few unconscious Pts I helped with the paras, they would not even search a patients clothing for any ID or phone etc as they said t could be seen by the patient or others as theft or assault. 
They did not want to take the risk of it being taken the wrong way. This was the reason I was given when I asked the para if they wanted to check the patients identity.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2014)

Sore Thumb said:


> The few unconscious Pts I helped with the paras, they would not even search a patients clothing for any ID or phone etc as they said t could be seen by the patient or others as theft or assault.
> 
> They did not want to take the risk of it being taken the wrong way. This was the reason I was given when I asked the para if they wanted to check the patients identity.


I can see their point, but it is a bit sad that things have come to this, isn't it!

A small girl once fell off her bike in the back street behind my house and I was about to rush out to her when fear kicked in, and I hesitated ... What might people think I was doing, a big man leaning over an apparently traumatised child? 

I gave myself a good talking to and was just opening my back door when she got to her feet and ran home with the bike!


----------



## Paul Bromley (10 Nov 2014)

+1 for onelife Id band

low tech enough to be read

and high tech enough to include a url to personal details


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If you are unconscious it may just help with ID afterwards so family members could be contacted. I for one rarely carry my wallet with me just a £10 note.


I forgot

I have, in addition to the Dog-tags, & SOS Talisman, a couple of colour-photocopied (& laminated) British Cycling cards, that have my photo on - keep them with helmets, so I can slip one into a jersey/jackey pocket

Thus, in the, unwanted instance of a RTC, these may help prove to a disgruntled motorist that I am a responsible person, & they can take down the details for their own insurance company


----------

